# Beatrice Egli...doch kein Schätzchen !?



## orange (7 Okt. 2015)

Neue Kritik an Beatrice Egli: Die Sängerin sei hinter den Kulissen grantig, unfreundlich und überheblich, sagen Kollegen über sie. Die Misstöne rund um das Schlagerschätzchen häufen sich.

Sie gilt als Strahlefrau, versprüht auf der Bühne stets gute Laune. Doch offenbar gibt sich Beatrice Egli (27) nicht immer so fröhlich, wie jetzt einige ihrer Branchenkollegen behaupten. Sie hätte oft schlechte Laune und sei unfreundlich, sagt Markus Unterladstätter (41) von den Jungen Zillertalern gegenüber dem «OK-Magazin». Die Band würde Egli öfter auf Events begegnen. Und stelle fest: Bei Beatrice gäbe es mittlerweile «gewisse Starallüren».
Auch Schlager-Urgestein und TV-Moderator Bernhard Brink (63) ätzt gegen die Schwyzer Metzgerstochter. «Lässt du nur noch die Wildsau raus, wirst du schnell hinfallen», so sein Fazit. Er rät Egli: «Du musst auf Ältere hören und darfst auf keinen Fall die Bodenhaftung verlieren – sonst hast du deine Karriere verschenkt.»

*Kritik an Egli nimmt zu*
Es ist nicht das erste Mal, dass Eglis Image einen Kratzer abbekommt: Als sie letzten Monat ihren früheren Produzenten Elmar Fürer verklagte, runzelten viele die Stirn. Auch Chanson-Legende Lys Assia (91). «Auf dieses Geld könnte Beatrice doch sicher gut verzichten, so erfolgreich, wie sie heute ist», sagte die Chanson-Legende zu «Bluewin». Und übte noch weiter Kritik an ihrem ehemaligen Schützling: Sie hätte die Sängerin in jungen Jahren unter ihre Fittiche genommen und ihre Karriere ins Rollen gebracht, doch nie auch nur ein Merci von ihr gehört. «Das enttäuscht mich sehr. Ich empfinde dieses Verhalten als undankbar», so Assia.
Beatrice Egli selbst äusserte sich bislang nicht zu den diversen Kritikern der letzten Zeit. 

engel09

Quelle 
dereferer.com - You will be redirected shortly


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Okt. 2015)

Jaja auf der Bühne Heile Welt, und hinter den Kulissen isses ganz schnell damit vorbei, ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass man sowas aus der Schlagerwelt hört


----------



## tommie3 (8 Okt. 2015)

Die werden halt zu schnell zu "Superstars" erklärt von den Beratern etc..Wenn dir den ganzen Tag einer hinterherspeichelt kannst schon mal abheben.
Die kommen alle wieder auf den Teppich,das Leben zeigt`s täglich.


----------



## comatron (9 Okt. 2015)

Eine bis mehrere Macken hat doch jeder, auch die, die sich über die Macken anderer aufregen. Wenn ich Egli-Fan wäre, würde mir ihre Laune hinter der Bühne recht egal sein. Ob Sänger, Politiker, Fußballer oder hirntote "It-Girls" - alles Schauspieler.


----------

